# Alternative?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When shooting my PS90 this past week, I decided that it would be silly for me to buy an AR with aquad rail for $900+ dollars - then place an eotech on it, and shoot it at the same distance as my PS90 w/ my current eotech.

I don't see the point to spend $1200 or so (by the time I buy the eotech and some accessories) and do the exact same thing.

So, I've decided not to buy an AR - I'm slightly considering a varmit model AR, and putting a bipod and at least a 10x scope on it. That sorts makes sense, at least. Then it would at least serve a different function. But, not sure I still wanna spend over $1k on that.

But, what's a cheaper alternative besides an AR, besides the Keltec rifle with the folding bipod? What could I get and setup for less money - A rifle I could setup with a bipod and scope. Something semi auto with at least 10 rounds (preferably more). Something that doesn't look like a "hunting rifle" with a wooden stock. Something that doesn't kick anymore than an AR. Something that I could spend a bit less on.

I've heard a lot of good stuff about the Remington 700, but I really know nothing about it. I see all the parts U can upgrade with in the Midway USA catelog - so I assume that it is similiar to a 1911 and an AR - where U can really upgrade all sorts of stuff in it over time.

As for the CX4 Storm - I really don't like it enough, and I don't want 2 rifles with heavy triggers. Plus, the ammo range isn't as long as the PS90.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

You say you don't want a bolt-action rifle; please rethink that. I have a CZ 527 "Varmit" model in .223 that will outshoot many more expensive rifles. It comes with a trigger that you can use "normally", or you can "set" it; once set, it will fire if you breathe on it.

I got it NIB at a show for $425. I put a high-power variable scope and a Harris bipod on it, and it now is a tack driver.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> You say you don't want a bolt-action rifle; please rethink that. I have a CZ 527 "Varmit" model in .223 that will outshoot many more expensive rifles. It comes with a trigger that you can use "normally", or you can "set" it; once set, it will fire if you breathe on it.
> 
> I got it NIB at a show for $425. I put a high-power variable scope and a Harris bipod on it, and it now is a tack driver.


That's a sweet rifle and I've heard VERY accurate. You can't beat it for the price. Everything I've read indicates a tack driver.:smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I dont know about nowadays but the AK's used to be dirt cheap and the sks' too..........


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Around here with the unbelievable prices the dealers sell their products for, WASRs are about $400 and Yugo SKSs are about $200. Sounds like a Kalashnikov is more up your alley. There's not much recoil to them. The recoil just feels a bit "sharper"(for lack of a better word) than that of an AR15. That's without a brake on it. They're lots of fun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Remington 700 is a bolt gun derived from a hunting rifle design. It's not semiauto, doesn't normally carry ten rounds, and a precision variant will run you about as much as an AR.

I can't think of anything that fully matches your requirements. If you want to play sniper, you could get a Savage 10FP in .223 and add a decent (not great) scope and Harris bipod. You could probably do it for fewer dollars than an AR. Still isn't semi-auto and doesn't carry ten rounds, though.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

> Alternative?


An alternative to an AR15...? A certain phase comes to mind...

"There can be only one!"

come on ship, feel the power of the true black rifle... 

Admire it's beauty...

(*insert image of personal AR as an excuse to show it off) 









just bustin on ya ship... good luck with whatever you decide... :smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

You could get a varmint version of the AR15 with a scope instead of the eotech. DPMS makes a nice one. It is going to cost you, though.

A Ruger mini 14? You can get lots of stuff for it so that it doesn't look like a Zumbo gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I guess the only way I'll get one is a varmit setup.

I have a friend here locally, who has an AR. He doesn't have any optics on it, so it won't quite be the same. But, I'm gonna try it once we get our schedules in sync (he wants to try my PS90 too). That will be the deciding factor.

I did shoot an M16 w/ a 12" barrel in early Dec. But at the time, I was more focused on the PS90 I got to shoot on that same range trip, prior to buying mine. This time, if the rifle doesn't do it for me, I probably won't buy one.

My PS90 does everything I need it to. And w/o magnification, I don't see myself shooting past 100 yards anyway (hell, there are no ranges in my area that go past 100 yards). So, the 200 meter limit of the round isn't really an issue for me.

If I DON'T buy an AR, I'll probably hold the money til the end of the year and buy one of those HK45s, if I like them when I get a chance to hold one. 

If I DO feel the need to get an AR after I shoot my friend's, then I'll probably get a varmit setup. I already spent $100 of my saved money on 250 rounds of 5.7, however. I am trying to save 1000 rounds of 5.7 by the time the baby comes. I want to have ammo stashed in case there is another ban. If there is a ban, they can't sell anymore PS90s, and there may not be much interest in them continuing to make the round (or as much of it)


----------

